# Deer Creek



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Fished the spillway last night again and caught 8 eyes and 3 bluegills. No big eyes and not nearly as many fish caught as last week. I have seen a lot of gills caught there which seems a little strange cause I dont remember ever catching gills there. The white bass are starting to come up the creek more, my dad got 12 yesterday morning and saw several other people catching them. I think another week and they will be in there pretty thick.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I met a guy from the site last night but forgot his name  He said he was brothers with Moose I think?? Anyway good talking with ya.


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

That would be my brother I'm not sure what his log in name is. He been down
there at the spillway catching eyes. He has my freezer full. I told him save room for crappie. How big are the gills I love gill sandwiches are they big enough.


moose


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

The gills were ok size, maybe 7-8 inches or so. I love gills too, better than crappie for sure. He said you guys do really good on the crappie in the lake. I have been getting them up the creek the last few years, just after the white bass come up the crappie come up also. I have got into schools of crappie all the way up to Mt Sterling. Since they put the size limit on them a few years ago the crappie fishing has gotten a lot better.


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

what do you fish with for white bass, I've always used rooster tails.


moose


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I use roostertails some but mostly twistertails, mainly cause they are cheaper and its easier to get the jig hook out than it is to get the treble on a roostertail out. Seems like sometimes if I'm not catching them too good with a twister I will switch over to a rooster tail and get them. Also I have a few little crank baits, I think they are called bitsy minnows, they are awsome if the water is muddy. I was fishing a spot in the creek last year with my white twistertail on a 1/16oz jig and had only caugt one white bass. The spot just looked too good to not have any other w/b in it and the water was a little muddy so I put on the bitsy minnow cause it has rattles in it and caught fish almost every cast. I must have caught 20 fish from that same spot both white bass and crappie.


----------



## worm queen (Apr 14, 2005)

Good to see ya again Twistertail! If we get all that rain today they're predicting, it won't be long and the lake and creek will be right up there! Good fishing to all!


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

Worm Queen - have never fished Deer Creek before - any insight on access to fish for white bass

Would appreciate your assistance - will stop in and introduce myself

Thanks


----------



## brhine_99 (Feb 21, 2005)

How Long Will The White Bass Run At Deer Creek Will It Affect Them When The Lake Gets Full. Or Will They Just Go Farther Down The Creek.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

They should be in the creek for the next month or so. Depends on the weather really, if it stays warm the run wont last as long, if it cools down it will slow things down. When the water is up it makes it easier for them to get up the creek and they will be more spread out, more water in the creek means more holes and more options for them to chose from. With the rain we got today and the warm temps I think they will moving up the creek really good this weekend. 

Hey Guido, a good place to start is by the rifle range on Yankeetown Pike just east of 207. Cross the bridge and there is a parking lot on the right. Go up stream or down from there and you should be able to find them. In a few weeks after they have really moved up the creek you can go up to Mt Sterling and there is a parking lot on 56 just east of town.


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

twistertail, thanks much for the info - I'll give it a try


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

let me know how you do.


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

will do - might have a chance this weekend


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

What does the water look like in the creek right now? Any help would be appreciated. Lake Level? Water Temp?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

It was pretty clear yesterday but with todays rain I'm sure its a little muddy. If its muddy just get a small crank bait with rattles, the white bass will find it!


----------



## worm queen (Apr 14, 2005)

Guiddo, what twistertail said is right on the money. I'm sure the water is probably a little muddy now, cause we got 3/4" of rain just since this afternoon. In a day or two we should be seeing the lake levels up quite a bit. And in case you're wondering, if you watch channel 6 or 28's weather and see Deer Creek reports on there, yep, that's me!


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

worm queen - thanks for the response - hope to get there this weekend


----------



## TurkGrave (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm coming from Columbus what are the best directions to the spillway at Deek Creek? I always come down 71 to Mt. Sterling and only fished there one time but I would love to find some blue gill and crappies. By the way what is the crappie limit at Deek Creek?


----------



## worm queen (Apr 14, 2005)

You're very welcome Guiddo!

TurkGrave, just take Rt. 207 out of Mt. Sterling. There are signs that point you to the beach and dam and follow those, but basically, stay on 207 and you'll go right by our shop in the village of Pancoastburg. Keep going 2 1/2 miles to Crownover-Mill Rd., turn left and it's just down the road. Keep in mind that right now the dam is only open .4%, so there's not much outflow.


----------



## spacecadet (May 12, 2005)

TurkGrave,

There is a size limit of 9" at Deer Creek. There is no take limit. I take no more than I can clean in one session and leave the rest to grow!


----------



## TurkGrave (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info Space Cadet and Worm Queen if the weather is right I will be down this week sometime. Worm Queen I'll have to stop in and say hello I work at Channel 6 & 28 thanks for watchin'.


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

white bass are on the run. I just helped conker clean some nice ones. Hope they are good only thing we ever ate was crappie. and crappie is great. I hope I'm not disappointed.



moose


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

whitebass are definitely running strong. I haven't seen this kind of action down there since they started filling th elake a month too early. Hopefully they see the kind of fishing that it can bring to the lake and keep waiting to fill it until later. 

p.s. I don't know who put them there but today the game warden was out there pulling the sticks out from the stumps thar someone took the time to mark with sticks. Some one is going to be might upset. If you can time it just right, you can still take a boat out there and see where the stumps are the day the water reaches the ramp. I would recommend a aluminum instead of fiberglass. A couple of years ago I hit it just right and could see the stumps just under the surface. I had a great day. There is a lot more smallies in there than you think. But I did scratch up my fiberglass bass boat some. If you do try go slow. TROLLING MOTOR ONLY. 
B


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

whitebass are definitely running strong. I haven't seen this kind of action down there since they started filling th elake a month too early. Hopefully they see the kind of fishing that it can bring to the lake and keep waiting to fill it until later. 

p.s. I don't know who put them there but today the game warden was out there pulling the sticks out from the stumps thar someone took the time to mark with sticks. Some one is going to be might upset. If you can time it just right, you can still take a boat out there and see where the stumps are the day the water reaches the ramp. I would recommend a aluminum instead of fiberglass. A couple of years ago I hit it just right and could see the stumps just under the surface. I had a great day. There is a lot more smallies in there than you think. But I did scratch up my fiberglass bass boat some. If you do try go slow. TROLLING MOTOR ONLY. 
B


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey white bass....Were you fishing the lake then??


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

we took the kids out there today, but opted for the spillway. The creek looked shoulder to shoulder from the amount of cars on the road. We managed 15 or so gills, a 10" white bass and 2 fingerling smallies, but had a blast! I think we all got a little sun burn, also!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

My son and I fished the creek for a few hours on sunday 
Lots of people lots of fish 
White bass seem a little larger this year


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey George, my dad was down yesterday and did really good also. Said he caught lots of fish that were 12-13 inches which is a lot bigger than the last few years. Looks like your boy had a great time.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

did u notice if the boat ramp off of 207 was open yet?


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Shane
He did have a good time 
Hope fully they just keep gettin bigger
Catching them on a utra light makes it that much more fun
I think I'm going to have a sick day on tuesday
geowol
George


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Not enough water for the ramp yet but it wont be long
geowol


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

nice fish conker


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

nice fish conker


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Those are some nice ones, nice job. 
I'm going to try to get into some tonight. 
Hey moose, you guys been after them crappie yet?


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

not yet

where we get them you have to have boat. So we are waiting for water to rise.



moose


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Shouldnt be too much longer since the gates are pretty much closed at the spillway. I get them up the creek just after the white bass leave, I have got into schools of them all the way up to Mt Sterling. Not sure if they come up from the lake that far or if its just some that stay in the creek all year.


----------



## worm queen (Apr 14, 2005)

I just checked the lake level and it's got about 5' yet till the west boat ramp will be usable. Won't be long though. And it was unreal with the number of people out fishing yesterday! We had people coming in asking what was going on! Guess they hadn't gotten the word yet on the white bass...  I'm adding new pics all the time to our website, so be sure and check it out. Lots of white bass and some BIG largemouth.

TurkGrave, that's cool that you work at 6 & 28! I kinda feel like part of the family too. Have gotten to know at least the weather department pretty well. All great people! Do stop in and say hi when you get down here!


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

5 more feet it looks like deleware this weekend then maybe in a couple of more weeks deer creek will be full. can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Found out today that the USA Bassmaster's tournament has been cancled for this weekend due to lack of water 
Think its re scheduled for the 29th
geowol


----------



## TurkGrave (Apr 18, 2005)

Headed down tomorrow after work any tips for those who have fished deer creek this year?


----------



## spacecadet (May 12, 2005)

There is also a catfish tournament scheduled on the 29th! It starts in the evening. Anyone wanting to make a full day and night of it? Bring plenty of food and fuel!


----------

